# Leser-Wahl: Horizon Zero Dawn ist das Spiel des Jahres 2017 - so habt ihr abgestimmt



## David Martin (25. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Leser-Wahl: Horizon Zero Dawn ist das Spiel des Jahres 2017 - so habt ihr abgestimmt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Leser-Wahl: Horizon Zero Dawn ist das Spiel des Jahres 2017 - so habt ihr abgestimmt*


----------



## WeeFilly (25. Dezember 2017)

Hm, jetzt bin ich doch überrascht, ein PS4-Spiel... :/

Ich dachte es wird Divinity: Original Sin 2 ^^


----------



## riesenwiesel (25. Dezember 2017)

Elex auf Platz 3? Das ist ja eine ziemlich kuriose Nummer.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Dezember 2017)

einiges sehr kurios: mario odyssey nur 1,5%, zelda nur 8? prey und nier auch kaum genannt?
bei elex hat vermutlich die community mobil gemacht. anders schwer zu erklären. zumal es ja kein problem darstellte, mehrfach abzustimmen.
horizon auf 1 kommt hingegen jetzt nicht sooo unerwartet für mich.


----------



## Drohtwaschl (25. Dezember 2017)

haha horizon spiel des jahres, dieses zusammengeklaute spiel.... ein exclusiv titel solte da schon mehr drauf haben. ja die stroy war nett aber das wars auch schon. gab viel bessere titel dieses jahr, allen voran prey. aber das is natürlich klar das dieses game der casual spielergemeinschaft zu schwer ist.


----------



## Drohtwaschl (25. Dezember 2017)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Hm, jetzt bin ich doch überrascht, ein PS4-Spiel... :/
> 
> Ich dachte es wird Divinity: Original Sin 2 ^^



Naja is doch klar, überleg mal die ganzen kids haben doch alle ne ps4...... und mal ganz ehrlich, ob da alles mit rechten dingen zugeht kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Dezember 2017)

Verdienter Sieg.


----------



## Exar-K (25. Dezember 2017)

Elex vor all den Hochkarätern. Wie absurd.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. Dezember 2017)

Drohtwaschl schrieb:


> haha horizon spiel des jahres, dieses zusammengeklaute spiel





Drohtwaschl schrieb:


> die ganzen kids haben doch alle ne ps4



 

ich wollte ja mehr dazu sagen, aber wozu?


----------



## SirThomas70 (25. Dezember 2017)

Muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen.
Gute story (die aber sehr zäh Fahrt aufnimmt) und schöne Optik, aber sonst?
Leblose Welt (man schaue sich nur an,was in ACO da abgeht), grausige bzw. nicht vorhandene Gesichtsanimationen, langweilige Nebenquests, viele schlechte Dialoge, eintöniges craftingsystem.
Aufgrund der etwas anderen story sicher spielenswert, aber insgesamt doch nicht das beste Spiel oO
Stinkt als Gesamtpaket mMn nach gegenüber Divinity2 und ACOrigins gewaltig ab.


----------



## linktheminstrel (25. Dezember 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> zumal es ja kein problem darstellte, mehrfach abzustimmen.



Also eine komplett nutzlose abstimmung...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Dezember 2017)

LOL, jetzt machen die Mario-Fans einen auf Beleidigt. Come on, life goes on.


----------



## zukolada (25. Dezember 2017)

SirThomas70 schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen.
> Gute story (die aber sehr zäh Fahrt aufnimmt) und schöne Optik, aber sonst?
> Leblose Welt (man schaue sich nur an,was in ACO da abgeht), grausige bzw. nicht vorhandene Gesichtsanimationen, langweilige Nebenquests, viele schlechte Dialoge, eintöniges craftingsystem.
> Aufgrund der etwas anderen story sicher spielenswert, aber insgesamt doch nicht das beste Spiel oO
> Stinkt als Gesamtpaket mMn nach gegenüber Divinity2 und ACOrigins gewaltig ab.



Das ist das Problem von Leuten, die Spiele nicht spielen, bevor sie solche Kommentare bringen.

Das Gameplay ist dermaßen weit über dem vom AC: O, dass es mehr als berechtigt ist. Bei AC: O benötigt man minimalste Taktik. Blocken, ausweichen, schlagen. Oooh und hinterrücks an strohdumme Gegner anschleichen. Mehr ist da nicht drin. Ich bin bei AC: O nach 15Std. aufgrund totaler Eintönigkeit ausgestiegen. Sieht geil aus, der Rest wie immer der bekannte "Magnet"-Assassin, der klettert wie SpiderMan...

Wenn man die unterschiedliche Taktiken und Vorgehensweisen dagegen bei Horizon betrachtet, die man nutzen MUSS und nicht nur nettes Beiwerk sind, dann kann man gut nachvollziehen, warum so gewählt wurde.

Die 15 Std. bei AC: O hab ich auch nur durchgehalten, weil ich mir die Welt so gern angeguckt habe (ich liebe Ägypten)!

Dennoch abschließend wäre mein erster Platz an Zelda gegangen und direkt dahinter Horizon. AC: O wäre bei mir nicht mal in den Top 15 des Jahres.


----------



## zukolada (25. Dezember 2017)

Drohtwaschl schrieb:


> haha horizon spiel des jahres, dieses zusammengeklaute spiel.... ein exclusiv titel solte da schon mehr drauf haben. ja die stroy war nett aber das wars auch schon. gab viel bessere titel dieses jahr, allen voran prey. aber das is natürlich klar das dieses game der casual spielergemeinschaft zu schwer ist.



Prey und schwer? Hahaha... was soll daran schwer gewesen sein? Wenn Leute Spiele wie DarkSouls und Co. nicht schaffen und dann so ein Kommentar kommt, okay. Aber Prey ist so "schwer" wie HalfLife 2... übrigens fand ich Prey auch sehr geil. Das Jahr war schon Top.

Und JEDER der bei Horizon immer den Spruch bringt "Story war nett" und im gleichen Zusammenhang von "nur zusammengeklaut" redet, hat es nie gespielt. Die Oberflächen und Menüstruktur etc. sind sicherlich geklaut. Aber das Gameplay ist so eigenständig durch die unterschiedlichsten Gegner, dass man da nix mehr von Klauen reden kann. Denn in den Spielen, von denen die Dinge geklaut wurden, gibt es immer und immer wieder nur die gleichen Gegner (FarCry, Assassins Creed).

Und das Wichtigste. In jedem der anderen Games brauchst du vielleicht 1% von den freigspielten Fähigkeiten. Bei Horizon musst du fast alle Fähigkeiten im Spiel nutzen. DAS ist der Unterschied der VIEL ausmacht.

Wäre es eine PC only Abstimmung gewesen, hätte ich auf Divinity Original Sin 2 getippt. Trotz der vielen Bugs, die mich des öfteren zur Weißglut gebracht haben... Aber insgesamt sehr schönes Spiel gewesen. Wobei der letzte Abschnitt sehr "Hauruck" gewesen ist.


----------



## Kalumet (25. Dezember 2017)

ROFL, (eins vorweg, ich meine das gar nicht böse), aber wer hat den da mitgemacht, bin doch sehr überrascht von dem Ergebnis. Ich würde mir wieder ein PC Games only PC Internetangebot wünschen, man könnte es ja z.B. so machen wie bei der Gamestar, also getrennte Angebote/Seiten. Mir hat hier in den Kommentaren mal jemand netterweise geschrieben (als ich schon mal rum gejammert habe  ), daß man irgendwo ja  einstellen kann , daß wenigstens nur noch PC News angezeigt werden - wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte wo ich die Einstellung finde, wäre ich sehr dankbar. Ich habe schon mehrmals länger danach gesucht, finde es aber leider nicht.


----------



## Zybba (25. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe mit Zelda gerechnet.



WeeFilly schrieb:


> Ich dachte es wird Divinity: Original Sin 2 ^^


Das ist evtl. zu nischig.
Zugänglich ist es ja nicht gerade...



Kalumet schrieb:


> wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte wo ich die Einstellung finde, wäre ich sehr dankbar. Ich habe schon mehrmals länger danach gesucht, finde es aber leider nicht.


Auf der Hauptseite kannst du oben links auf das kleine Monitor Icon klicken.
Direkt unter dem PC Games Logo.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (25. Dezember 2017)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Hm, jetzt bin ich doch überrascht, ein PS4-Spiel... :/


Das überrascht Dich wirklich? Hier im Forum sind doch einige Sony Fanboys unterwegs und das nicht nur auf User Seite. Ich habe fest mit Horizon gerechnet, auch wenn ich bei dem Spiel Drohtwaschls und SirThomas70s Meinung bin.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. Dezember 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Also eine komplett nutzlose abstimmung...



also ich hab hier auf PCG abgestimmt und konnte z.B. auf VGZ nicht nochmal abstimmen.


----------



## Kalumet (25. Dezember 2017)

zukolada schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem von Leuten, die Spiele nicht spielen, bevor sie solche Kommentare bringen.
> 
> Das Gameplay ist dermaßen weit über dem vom AC: O, dass es mehr als berechtigt ist. Bei AC: O benötigt man minimalste Taktik. Blocken, ausweichen, schlagen. Oooh und hinterrücks an strohdumme Gegner anschleichen. Mehr ist da nicht drin. Ich bin bei AC: O nach 15Std. aufgrund totaler Eintönigkeit ausgestiegen. Sieht geil aus, der Rest wie immer der bekannte "Magnet"-Assassin, der klettert wie SpiderMan...



Erstmal, über Geschmack läßt sich nicht Streiten, dafür sind etwaige einfach zu verschieden, und daraufhin wird halt auf bestimmte Punkte mehr Wert gelegt als auf andere.  Aber: Dein Zitat" Das ist das Problem von Leuten, die Spiele nicht spielen, bevor sie solche Kommentare bringen." dieser Spruch kommt mit Deinem Kommentar über AC.Origins Kampfsystem aber postwendend zu Dir zurück. Es kann ja sein (und ist natürlich auch legitim) das Dir  AC  nach Deiner 15 Stündigen Spielzeit einfach nicht gefallen hat, z.B. auch wegen dem Kampfsystem. Also mir und anderen ist zumindest aufgefallen das dieses Assassins Creed  eben nicht das übliche Jährliche Update ist, sondern vieles anders gemacht wurde, und gerade das Kampfsystem war dieses Mal eben nicht das bisherige Angriff, blocken und den Gegner mit einem Konterangriff niedermachen, sondern war um einiges anspruchsvoller, also ich habe von Anfang an auf Schwer gespielt, und damit war ich Ordentlich ausgelastet (bei release haben die Gegner ja noch nicht mit dem Spieler Level mit skaliert, das fand ich doof, wurde ja aber inzwischen geändert). Die Nebenmissionen kann man auch überhaupt nicht mit denen der Vorgänger vergleichen, sondern sind kleine Abgeschlossene Geschichten wie bei Witcher 3, wie ich finde haben sie viel von Witcher 3 gelernt und übernommen, was dem Spiel sehr gut getan hat. Also ich war von Ac jedenfalls sehr positiv überrascht, wie gesagt, so unterschiedlich sind nun mal die Geschmäcker   .


----------



## Bonkic (25. Dezember 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> also ich hab hier auf PCG abgestimmt und konnte z.B. auf VGZ nicht nochmal abstimmen.



es genügte, den umfrage-link in einem inkognito-tab zu öffen. dann konnte man so oft abstimmen, wie man wollte. man musste also nicht mal angemeldet sein. 
(nein, hab ich nicht gemacht. )


----------



## Kalumet (25. Dezember 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Auf der Hauptseite kannst du oben links auf das kleine Monitor Icon klicken.
> Direkt unter dem PC Games Logo.


Vielen lieben Dank Zybba  . Oh man (patsch) direkt vor meiner Nase, und ich such ewig die verschiedenen Einstellungen ab.

Bist mein "hero of the day". Wünsche Dir noch schöne Fiertage
Gruß Kalumet


----------



## MrNooP (25. Dezember 2017)

Freut mich, dass Horizon auch hier so gut angekommen ist. Guerilla kann man wirklich einfach nur lieben, unglaublich cool wie die auch mit der Community umgehen. Ganz großen Daumen hoch! 
Warum hier jetzt wieder einige unbedingt rumstänkern müssen, bei einem Mehrheitsvotum - naja was solls.
Zum Vergleich mit AC: Das ist mMn echt starke Konkurrenz, allerdings finde ich, dass Horizon in vielen Aspekten einfach runder wirkt. Die Story ist um Längen besser, Kämpfe sind dynamischer (meine Meinung) und Aloy finde ich als Charakter zugänglicher und interessanter als Bayek. Aber ja jedem das Seine, kann hier Vorlieben gut verstehen, vor allem, da sich die Spiele in vielen Aspekten echt nichts schenken.


----------



## moeykaner (25. Dezember 2017)

Die Gesichtsanimationen waren unterirdisch, keine/kaum begehbare Häuser in den Dörfern. Alles nur ne schöne Kulisse mit wenig dahinter. Die Kämpfe waren gut, aber das war es dann auch. Sowas hat keinen "Spiel des Jahres-Award" verdient.

Divinity Sin oder Persona 5 sind meine Favoriten für dieses Jahr gewesen.


----------



## huenni87 (25. Dezember 2017)

Wow. Das jetzt hier die üblichen Verdächtigen rumhaten weil es Horizon geworden ist, ja damit habe ich gerechnet. Ich habe auch für Horizon gestimmt, dicht gefolgt von AC-O. Hatte eher damit gerechnet das es Zelda wird. 

Dennoch überrascht mich außer bei Elex das Ergebnis nicht wirklich. Eher überraschen mich jetzt hier die Kommentare die alle so rüber kommen als wären die Masterracler hier im Forum jetzt beleidigt. Da kommen auch schon die alt Bekannten an und erzählen das die Sony Fanboys bestimmt mehrfach abgestimmt haben. Leute ernsthaft? Was ist los mit euch?


----------



## Celerex (25. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe auch für Horizon gestimmt, wobei mir die Wahl bei der riesigen Auswahl dieses Jahr wirklich schwer gefallen ist. Ich habe fast alle Titel gespielt, die zur Auswahl standen, Horzion bot mir persönlich eben dann doch das beste Gesamtpaket. Natürlich hat das Game auch seine Macken, aber die hatte jeder zur Auswahl stehende Titel. Ist einfach Geschmackssache, von dem her kann ich das ganze Geflenne hier unter dem Artikel nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## linktheminstrel (25. Dezember 2017)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Da kommen auch schon die alt Bekannten an und erzählen das die Sony Fanboys bestimmt mehrfach abgestimmt haben. Leute ernsthaft? Was ist los mit euch?



Wer behauptet das?


----------



## linktheminstrel (25. Dezember 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> LOL, jetzt machen die Mario-Fans einen auf Beleidigt. Come on, life goes on.



Hat doch mit den spielerisxhen vorlieben nichts zu tun, wenn ich eine abstimmung, wo Leute unbegrenzt abstimmen können, als nicht sinnvoll bezeichne. Ich wusste nichts von dieser möglichkeit, hätte sie aber auch so nicht wahrgenommen.


----------



## battschack (25. Dezember 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Hat doch mit den spielerisxhen vorlieben nichts zu tun, wenn ich eine abstimmung, wo Leute unbegrenzt abstimmen können, als nicht sinnvoll bezeichne. Ich wusste nichts von dieser möglichkeit, hätte sie aber auch so nicht wahrgenommen.



Man kann halt manche menschen lesen wie ein offenes buch. Egal was da steht man merkt es einem an  

Schönen tag noch^^


----------



## linktheminstrel (25. Dezember 2017)

battschack schrieb:


> Man kann halt manche menschen lesen wie ein offenes buch. Egal was da steht man merkt es einem an
> 
> Schönen tag noch^^



Lol, es gibt aber auch Leute, die meinen was reiniterpretieren zu müssen, was schlicht nicht vorhanden ist, du großer menschenkenner


----------



## Kalumet (26. Dezember 2017)

battschack schrieb:


> Man kann halt manche menschen lesen wie ein offenes buch. Egal was da steht man merkt es einem an
> Schönen tag noch^^



Eher, manche denken sie könnten andere Menschen lesen wie ein offenes Buch, nur ist das sehr sehr schwierig, und führt meist auch nur zu Missverständnißen, nicht umsonst irren sich auch Personen die Beruflich mit diesem Phänomen zu tun haben z.B. Richter oder Psychologen, zumindest halte ich das für unmöglich festzustellen  nach dem lesen eines Einzeilers      .

Außerdem habe ich hier niemand rum heulen oder eine master race debatte führen hören, habe da anscheinend eine total andere Wahrnehmung als Du, man kann doch schreiben das man sich über das Ergebnis wundert, oder darüber das man mehrfach abstimmen kann, ich hab das zumindest nicht gewußt und finde solche Mehrfachwahlmöglichkeiten auch sagen wir mal... suboptimal, aber hey, so wichtig ist mir das ganze auch nicht, ich mag beide Spiele.


----------



## Desotho (26. Dezember 2017)

Frohe Weihnachten und beruhigt euch.

Ich hätte ja erwartet dass irgendein Multiplayer wie Destiny 2 auf Platz 1 gewählt wird ^^
Mein Favorit: NieR Automata

Geschmäcker sind halt unterschiedlich.


----------



## belakor602 (26. Dezember 2017)

Horizon? Bin auch überascht. Ich habe das Spiel mittlerweile durch, aber begeistert bin ich nicht. Auch nicht besonders negativ angetan aber das war jetzt für mich kein must-play. Story war ganz nett auch wenn nicht gerade mind-blowing aber die Charaktere waren dermaßig blass dass es langweiliger kaum geht. Gameplay war auch ganz solide und die offene Welt war für mich der einzige Highlight des Spiels, auch wenn eigentlich nur dank des Settings.

Für mich war das einfach nur ein Spiel das gut ist. Und ich meine gut jetzt nicht positiv. Mit Ausnahme des Settings fühlt sich Horizons einfach wie eine Checkliste an von anderen Titeln im Genre abgekuckt. Ok, das Gameplay lass ich auch noch als halbwegs originell dastehen, gabs sicher schon mal, aber nicht so oft.

Für mich hätte Nier gewinnen sollen, und wenn ich Mario fertig bekommen hätte dann würde ich wohl für Mario Odyssey stimmen.


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (26. Dezember 2017)

Bin überrascht das Elex auf Platz 3 liegt da sich ja sehr viele Leute über das Game beschwert haben. Ich persönlich freue mich dafür da ich echt viel Spass mit Elex hatte. Bei den exkl.  Konsolero´s kann ich nicht mitreden.


----------



## Drohtwaschl (26. Dezember 2017)

zukolada schrieb:


> Prey und schwer? Hahaha... was soll daran schwer gewesen sein? Wenn Leute Spiele wie DarkSouls und Co. nicht schaffen und dann so ein Kommentar kommt, okay. Aber Prey ist so "schwer" wie HalfLife 2... übrigens fand ich Prey auch sehr geil. Das Jahr war schon Top.
> 
> Und JEDER der bei Horizon immer den Spruch bringt "Story war nett" und im gleichen Zusammenhang von "nur zusammengeklaut" redet, hat es nie gespielt. Die Oberflächen und Menüstruktur etc. sind sicherlich geklaut. Aber das Gameplay ist so eigenständig durch die unterschiedlichsten Gegner, dass man da nix mehr von Klauen reden kann. Denn in den Spielen, von denen die Dinge geklaut wurden, gibt es immer und immer wieder nur die gleichen Gegner (FarCry, Assassins Creed).
> 
> ...



Ich habs durch gespielt und die story ist leider nur mittelmäßig, und alle fähigkeiten braucht ..... bei weitem nicht.... wenn du mal raus hast wie du die di nos umhaust is es mega easy.... und ich habe nicht gesagt das prey schwer ist, sondern den casual zockern  zu schwer..... 

aber wie gesagt horizon ist einfach nicht der burner gewesen, gut ausgesehen hats ja.... aber sonst.


----------



## Gast201803192 (26. Dezember 2017)

Für mich ist, wie jedes Jahr, Monkey Island das Spiel des Jahres 

Bei mir schwankt es zwischen Zelda und Horizon hin und her. Jeder der beiden hat Vorteile gegenüber dem Anderen.  Daher bleibt mir nur eines übrig  Ich mache einen Fake Account und stimme inmal für Zeld aund einmal für Horion ab da beide den Titel verdient haben.


----------



## SirThomas70 (26. Dezember 2017)

zukolada schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem von Leuten, die Spiele nicht spielen, bevor sie solche Kommentare bringen.
> 
> Das Gameplay ist dermaßen weit über dem vom AC: O, dass es mehr als berechtigt ist. Bei AC: O benötigt man minimalste Taktik. Blocken, ausweichen, schlagen. Oooh und hinterrücks an strohdumme Gegner anschleichen. Mehr ist da nicht drin. Ich bin bei AC: O nach 15Std. aufgrund totaler Eintönigkeit ausgestiegen. Sieht geil aus, der Rest wie immer der bekannte "Magnet"-Assassin, der klettert wie SpiderMan...
> 
> ...



Wieso maßt du dir eigentlich an zu behaupten ich hätte HZD nicht gespielt? oO Weil es so besser in deine Argumentation passt?
Ich habe HZD auf schwer gespielt und kann daher ganz gut mitreden. Wo soll das Kampfsystem da bitte taktisch oder anspruchsvoll sein?  Man hechtet/rollt die überwiegende Zeit durch die Gegend und schießt versch. Pfeilarten/Bomben auf verwundbare Teile und der Gegner liegt. Ich seh da nicht mehr taktische Varianten als in ACO oO (strunzdumme Gegner von hinten meucheln gibt's da auch).
Dir darf das Kampfsystem von HZD ja mehr zusagen,ist doch ok, über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten.
Aber ein Spiel besteht ja wohl nicht nur aus dem Kampfsystem. Das mag ja für dich das Ausschlaggebende sein, mir ist das Gesamtpaket wichtiger (ich habe ja einige Punkte genannt, bin dabei noch nicht mal auf undynamische Fauna, Npcs ohne Tagesabläufe/Gespräche etcetc eingegangen, die Liste ließe sich noch ne Weile verlängern) und da liegt ACO in Summe mMn vorne.
HZD ist ein gutes Spiel,aber eben nach meinem Befinden nicht das beste heuer.


----------



## Y0SHi (26. Dezember 2017)

elex und AC origin vor zelda breath of the wild?
LOL!

das muss ich korrigieren
zelda BOW ist spiel des jahres, gefolgt von horizon.


----------



## Keldrenon (26. Dezember 2017)

Kann sein das ich ein wenig pingelig bin, aber wenn hier ein Konsolenspiel gewinnt, dann ist da für mich etwas falsch gelaufen. Nein es ist nicht das übliche mimimi (ja ich weiss für manche doch), sondern nur das es dieses Spiel nicht für den PC gibt. Wäre das der Fall, würde ich das hier gerne unterschreiben.

Alleine dieser Fakt macht dieses Abstimmung für mich zum Schmarren hoch 3.

Ansonst Fröhe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## LOX-TT (26. Dezember 2017)

Keldrenon schrieb:


> Kann sein das ich ein wenig pingelig bin, aber wenn hier ein Konsolenspiel gewinnt, dann ist da für mich etwas falsch gelaufen. Nein es ist nicht das übliche mimimi (ja ich weiss für manche doch), sondern nur das es dieses Spiel nicht für den PC gibt. Wäre das der Fall, würde ich das hier gerne unterschreiben.
> 
> Alleine dieser Fakt macht dieses Abstimmung für mich zum Schmarren hoch 3.
> 
> Ansonst Fröhe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.



Diese Umfrage fand auf diversen Computec-Seiten statt (PCG, VGZ,GA ...)  und selbst wenn nicht, die Internet-Seite von PC-Games ist Multiplattform


----------



## Zybba (26. Dezember 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Diese Umfrage fand auf diversen Computec-Seiten statt


Das hatte ich verpasst. Da überrascht das Ergebnis direkt weniger.


----------



## Keldrenon (26. Dezember 2017)

*Pingelig die Zweite*



LOX-TT schrieb:


> Diese Umfrage fand auf diversen Computec-Seiten statt (PCG, VGZ,GA ...)  und selbst wenn nicht, die Internet-Seite von PC-Games ist Multiplattform



Dann sehe ich jetzt gerade zwei Sachen, die ich unschön finde. 

In dem Artikel wurde "unsere Umfrage" verwenden und nicht "diverse Computec-Seiten" benutzt. Da ich aber auf der PC Games Seite bin, nahm ich an, das nur PC Games das veranstaltet hat. Sicher im Nachhinein erscheint es mir nur logisch, das eine Umfrage für alle Computec-Seiten gemacht wird, aber auf PC Games erwarte ich PC Spiele und nicht Konsolen Titel. Da könnt ihr noch solange etwas von Multiplattform schreiben, wenn ich was über Konsolenspiele lesen will (was ich nicht will, außer dieses Spiel wird für den PC aus der Knechtschaft von Sony entlassen), gehe ich wo anderst hin.

"Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten."


----------



## McDrake (26. Dezember 2017)

Keldrenon schrieb:


> Dann sehe ich jetzt gerade zwei Sachen, die ich unschön finde.
> 
> In dem Artikel wurde "unsere Umfrage" verwenden und nicht "diverse Computec-Seiten" benutzt. Da ich aber auf der PC Games Seite bin, nahm ich an, das nur PC Games das veranstaltet hat. Sicher im Nachhinein erscheint es mir nur logisch, das eine Umfrage für alle Computec-Seiten gemacht wird, aber auf PC Games erwarte ich PC Spiele und nicht Konsolen Titel. Da könnt ihr noch solange etwas von Multiplattform schreiben, wenn ich was über Konsolenspiele lesen will (was ich nicht will, außer dieses Spiel wird für den PC aus der Knechtschaft von Sony entlassen), gehe ich wo anderst hin.
> 
> "Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten."


Wollte schon eine pöse Antwort posten. Aber eigentlich hast Du recht. Wo sieht man, wie das Ergebnis zu Stande kam? Woher weiss man, dass da mehrere Computec-Seiten (Bindestrich ja/nein = anderer Thread :p) beteiligt waren?


----------



## LOX-TT (26. Dezember 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Woher weiss man, dass da mehrere Computec-Seiten (Bindestrich ja/nein = anderer Thread :p) beteiligt waren?



Spiel des Jahres 2017: Unsere Umfrage startet - macht mit und stimmt für euren Favoriten ab - PC Games
Spiel des Jahres 2017: Unsere Umfrage startet - macht mit und stimmt für euren Favoriten ab - Videogameszone.de
Spiel des Jahres 2017: Unsere Umfrage startet - macht mit und stimmt für euren Favoriten ab - Gamesaktuell.de


----------



## Keldrenon (26. Dezember 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Spiel des Jahres 2017: Unsere Umfrage startet - macht mit und stimmt für euren Favoriten ab - PC Games
> Spiel des Jahres 2017: Unsere Umfrage startet - macht mit und stimmt für euren Favoriten ab - Videogameszone.de
> Spiel des Jahres 2017: Unsere Umfrage startet - macht mit und stimmt für euren Favoriten ab - Gamesaktuell.de



Toll und? Das auf PC Games habe ich gesehen. Die 2 anderen Seiten kannte ich bis eben nicht mal. Und in dem Artikel von PC Games wird nichts von den anderen Seiten erwähnt.
Was mich jetzt interessieren würde: Wer schreibt hier von wem ab? Oder wird nur ein Artikel geschrieben und dann auf allen drei Seiten Copy Paste gemacht? (nein ich habe jetzt (noch) nicht genau nachgeschaut, ob sich alle drei Seiten unterscheiden).
Aber schon verliert das Ergebnis noch mehr an Bedeutung. Wie wird gewährleistet das man da kein Schindluder treiben kann.

Und ganz toll im Zitat sehen die Links ganz anderst aus als im eigentlichen Post.


----------



## LOX-TT (26. Dezember 2017)

Keldrenon schrieb:


> Aber schon verliert das Ergebnis noch mehr an Bedeutung. Wie wird gewährleistet das man da kein Schindluder treiben kann.



selber Account garantiert das.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Dezember 2017)

Keldrenon schrieb:


> Was mich jetzt interessieren würde: Wer schreibt hier von wem ab?



Wir sind eine Redaktion. Warum sollten wir alles doppelt und dreifach schreiben?


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Dezember 2017)

Dann stellt sich aber die Frage, warum gibt es dann die unterschiedlichen Seiten noch, wenn eh überall das Gleiche steht? Könnt ihr ja gleich eine Webseite Computec machen.


----------



## Keldrenon (27. Dezember 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dann stellt sich aber die Frage, warum gibt es dann die unterschiedlichen Seiten noch, wenn eh überall das Gleiche steht? Könnt ihr ja gleich eine Webseite Computec machen.



Das kann ich die sagen. Drei Seiten drei mal Werbung.


----------



## McDrake (27. Dezember 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Spiel des Jahres 2017: Unsere Umfrage startet - macht mit und stimmt für euren Favoriten ab - PC Games
> Spiel des Jahres 2017: Unsere Umfrage startet - macht mit und stimmt für euren Favoriten ab - Videogameszone.de
> Spiel des Jahres 2017: Unsere Umfrage startet - macht mit und stimmt für euren Favoriten ab - Gamesaktuell.de



Ok... und soll ich jetzt das ganze Web durchforsten und selber Verbindungen herstellen?
Ich hab nix dagegen, dass Computec diese Umfrage auf all ihren Seiten macht.
Nur sollte dies auch kommuniziert werden.

Ich bin auch nur hier unterwegs und bin demzufolge auch davon ausgegangen, dass das Ergebnis nur anhand DIESER Page zustande kam.

Ich unterstelle hier auch keinen "Betrug" oder sonst was. Sondern möchte nur darauf hinweisen, dass man dies in den News dazu als Hinweis/Info einbringen könnte.
So kann man das Ergebnis auch besser interpretieren.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Dezember 2017)

zukolada schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem von Leuten, die Spiele nicht spielen, bevor sie solche Kommentare bringen.
> 
> Das Gameplay ist dermaßen weit über dem vom AC: O, dass es mehr als berechtigt ist. Bei AC: O benötigt man minimalste Taktik. Blocken, ausweichen, schlagen. Oooh und hinterrücks an strohdumme Gegner anschleichen. Mehr ist da nicht drin. Ich bin bei AC: O nach 15Std. aufgrund totaler Eintönigkeit ausgestiegen. Sieht geil aus, der Rest wie immer der bekannte "Magnet"-Assassin, der klettert wie SpiderMan...
> 
> ...



Ich hab nun gut 60 Spielstunden in AC: Origins rein gebuttert. Woher du die Bezeichnung "Magnet"-Assassine nimmst, ist mir schleierhaft, weil: Schlichtweg nicht wahr. In AC Origins springt der Protagonist eben nicht mal eben zehn Meter weit zum nächsten Gegner und kontert ihn gleichzeitig mal.  Ich würde das Kampfsystem eher mit The Witcher 3 vergleichen, wobei The Witcher 3 aber noch einen Tick die Nase vorn hat. 

Aber das ist ja das Schöne an AC Origins: Man KANN, aber muss nicht. Wie man vorgeht, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Und so nutzen sich die Nebenquests auch nicht ab, obwohl es (wie in so ziemlich jedem aktuellen Action Adventure oder RPG) oft Wiederholungen sind. Das einzige, was ich dem Spiel ankreide, sind die blassen Antagonisten und das verschenkte Potential eben dieser. 


Ich tu mich allerdings schwer damit, Spiele zu platzieren. Divinity OS2, AC Origins, Horizon, Zelda BotW, Hellblade...alles hervorragende Spiele, finde ich. 

Nur was Elex auf Platz 3 zu suchen hat, kann ich wahrlich beim besten Willen nicht verstehen. Ich hab dem Spiel ne Chance gegeben und das etliche Stunden lang. Aber mein Urteil: Das Spiel ist in so ziemlich allen Belangen gerademal mittelmäßig. Angefangen von der Optik, bis hin zum Gameplay. Und selbst die Dialoge erreichen keinesfalls mehr die Klasse, wie man sie früher von Piranha Bytes gewohnt war (siehe Gothic). Das einzige, was ich dem Spiel zugute halten würde, wäre das interessante Setting und die Tatsache, dass man schon früh auf Gegner treffen kann, die zu mächtig sind. Das Spiel ist meiner Meinung nach einfach nur altbacken und mittelmäßig. Wenn überhaupt.


----------



## McTrevor (27. Dezember 2017)

Amüsant, dass das Ergebnis einer natürlicherweise nicht repräsentativen Umfrage für den ein oder anderen PC-Spieler hier quasi einen persönlichen Affront darstellt. Von der eigenen Meinung abweichende Umfrageteilnehmer werden dann kurzerhand als Sony-Fanboys herabgewürdigt, denn nur der reinrassige PC-Zocker ist die Krönung der Gamer-Schöpfung, der auch den Intellekt und die Weitsicht besitzt, die Spiele gemäß der einzig wahren Kriterien korrekt bewerten zu können.

Als langjähriger PC-Spieler (über 20 Jahre PC-Gaming und davor C64) habe ich nun seit einiger Zeit zusätzlich eine PS4 und ich fand Horizon Zero Dawn extrem unterhaltsam. Das ist sehr beeindruckend, denn andere Open World Spiele wie Skyrim oder Fallout öden mich in aller Regel nach wenigen Stunden an, da ich zwar eine riesige Welt habe, es mir aber keinen Spaß macht, diese zu erkunden. Ich kann das auch nicht unbedingt an objektiv messbaren Kriterien fest machen. Ich bewerte Spiele ganz altmodisch einfach danach, wie viel Spaß sie mir bereiten. Jede Hütte betreten zu können und NPC´s mühsam suchen zu müssen, weil die einen super realistischen Tagesablauf inklusive morgendlichem Stuhlgang haben, erhöht meinen Spielspaß in aller Regel nicht. 

Vermutlich macht mich das jetzt zu einem Casual-Gamer, aber ich habe HZD als sehr runde Spielerfahrung mit exzellenter Story wahrgenommen und das ist mir zig-mal lieber als mit einer emotionslosen, 08/15 Story als Motivation in einen riesigen Sandkasten gesetzt zu werden.


----------



## Kasper1510 (27. Dezember 2017)

Was ich nicht verstehe,das hier ist ein PC Magazin,wie kann da ein Konsolen-only Titel Spiel des Jahres sein?

Ich hab nichts gegen das Spiel,sieht verflucht gut aus,hab nichts gegen Konsolen,besitze allerdings auch keine.

Wie allerdings ein Konsolen Only Titel auf der PC Games Spiel des Jahres wird kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Kasper1510 (27. Dezember 2017)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Amüsant, dass das Ergebnis einer natürlicherweise nicht repräsentativen Umfrage für den ein oder anderen PC-Spieler hier quasi einen persönlichen Affront darstellt. Von der eigenen Meinung abweichende Umfrageteilnehmer werden dann kurzerhand als Sony-Fanboys herabgewürdigt, _*denn nur der reinrassige PC-Zocker ist die Krönung der Gamer-Schöpfung*_, der auch den Intellekt und die Weitsicht besitzt, die Spiele gemäß der einzig wahren Kriterien korrekt bewerten zu können.
> 
> Als langjähriger PC-Spieler (über 20 Jahre PC-Gaming und davor C64) habe ich nun seit einiger Zeit zusätzlich eine PS4 und ich fand Horizon Zero Dawn extrem unterhaltsam. Das ist sehr beeindruckend, denn andere Open World Spiele wie Skyrim oder Fallout öden mich in aller Regel nach wenigen Stunden an, da ich zwar eine riesige Welt habe, es mir aber keinen Spaß macht, diese zu erkunden. Ich kann das auch nicht unbedingt an objektiv messbaren Kriterien fest machen. Ich bewerte Spiele ganz altmodisch einfach danach, wie viel Spaß sie mir bereiten. Jede Hütte betreten zu können und NPC´s mühsam suchen zu müssen, weil die einen super realistischen Tagesablauf inklusive morgendlichem Stuhlgang haben, erhöht meinen Spielspaß in aller Regel nicht.
> 
> Vermutlich macht mich das jetzt zu einem Casual-Gamer, aber ich habe HZD als sehr runde Spielerfahrung mit exzellenter Story wahrgenommen und das ist mir zig-mal lieber als mit einer emotionslosen, 08/15 Story als Motivation in einen riesigen Sandkasten gesetzt zu werden.



Wie ich in meinem anderen Posting schon erwähnte sieht das Game verflucht gut aus und schade das es nicht für den PC erhältlich ist.Hätts auch gern,kaufe mir dafür aber nicht extra,wegen EINEM Spiel!,ne Konsole.

Allerdins den von mir Fett hervorgehobenen Satz finde ich schon ziemlich unterhalb der Gürtellinie.*Denn* -

die Leute die hier lesen,lesen weil sie einen PC besitzen!Jemand der ein Koch Magazin kauft und leckere Gerichte und dafür die Rezepte erwartet, möchte auch nicht Anleitungen für einen Radwechsel am Auto im Mag vorfinden,oder?


Hier kann also gar nicht die Rede sein von Krönung der Gamer-Schöpfung,sondern davon dass diese Spiele Kürung zum Game des Jahres nichts in einem *PC*-Spielemagazin zu suchen hat.

oder ist  Horizon Zero Dawn mittlerweile doch für den PC erhältlich?So weit ich weiß nicht?


----------



## huenni87 (27. Dezember 2017)

Kasper1510 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe,das hier ist ein PC Magazin,wie kann da ein Konsolen-only Titel Spiel des Jahres sein?
> 
> Ich hab nichts gegen das Spiel,sieht verflucht gut aus,hab nichts gegen Konsolen,besitze allerdings auch keine.
> 
> Wie allerdings ein Konsolen Only Titel auf der PC Games Spiel des Jahres wird kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.



Wenn ihr endlich begreift das PC-Games seit Jahren Multiplattform ist versteht ihr das auch. Das schließt alles mit ein. Multiplattformer aber auch Exklusivtitel. Wenn ein Magazin heute noch erfolgreich sein will, kommt es eben nicht drum herum alles zu betrachten. Selbst auf PCGH gibt es News zu Konsolentiteln. 
Außerdem wurde jetzt schon so oft hier gesagt das die Umfrage über mehrere Computec Seiten lief. 
Man kann wohl davon ausgehen das auch die meisten Stimmen für AC-O hier von Spielern gekommen sind, die auf Konsolen zocken. Demnach wäre dann ohne die Stimmen der Konsolenspieler Elex das Spiel des Jahres. (Vermutung von mir)



> die Leute die hier lesen,lesen weil sie einen PC besitzen!



sagt wer?



> Jemand der ein Koch Magazin kauft möchte auch nicht Anleitungen für einen Radwechsel am Auto im Mag vorfinden,oder?



Ich hoffe du merkst selbst das der Vergleich Blödsinn ist. Es geht hier um Spiele.


----------



## Kasper1510 (27. Dezember 2017)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr endlich begreift das PC-Games seit Jahren Multiplattform ist versteht ihr das auch. Das schließt alles mit ein. Multiplattformer aber auch Exklusivtitel. Wenn ein Magazin heute noch erfolgreich sein will, kommt es eben nicht drum herum alles zu betrachten. Selbst auf PCGH gibt es News zu Konsolentiteln.
> Außerdem wurde jetzt schon so oft hier gesagt das die Umfrage über mehrere Computec Seiten lief.
> Man kann wohl davon ausgehen das auch die meisten Stimmen für AC-O hier von Spielern gekommen sind, die auf Konsolen zocken. Demnach wäre dann ohne die Stimmen der Konsolenspieler Elex das Spiel des Jahres. (Vermutung von mir)
> 
> ...




Ok,dann war also das* PC* in dem Titel* PCGames* ein Blender,Irrtum oder was weiß ich?Dann sollte man das Mag hier aber schleunigst umbennen.Denn das ist doch ziemlich irreführend.Es steht PCGames drauf,nicht das es um Spiele generell geht!

Völlig latte,ich bestells Abo ab und les dann in Zukunft das was mich interessiert,nämlich News über PC Spiele.Wird wohl demnach nicht mehr hier sein 

Mir kräuseln sich die Haare wenn ich solche Erklärungen wie Deine lesen muss....ernsthaft.

Achso,vielleicht mag die PCGames Redaktion ja noch eine Rubrik über Modelbau oder Brettspiele mit im Programm aufnehmen?Fußball,Tennis,Bundesliga....alles Spiele/spielen........wenn wir schon bei Erklärungen sind die so richtig an den Haaren herbeigezogen sind


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Dezember 2017)

Es gibt auch immer noch viel zu viele Leute die das *Magazin* nicht von der *Webseite* unterscheiden können.
Das sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. Das Heft ist nach wie vor ein reines PC-Heft.
Auf der Webseite können wir uns nun aber schon seit einigen Jahren den Konsolenthemen aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht nicht mehr verschließen. 
Daher haben wir ja auch die Plattformfilter auf der Startseite eingeführt, damit man sich zur Not nur Artikel zu seiner Plattform anzeigen lassen kann.

Immer wieder wird dann auch das Umbenennungsargument herausgeholt, was sich alle immer so wahnsinnig einfach vorstellen.
PC Games ist ein Markenname an dem viel mehr dranhängt, als nur seine reine Bedeutung. 
Sowas ändert man mal nicht eben so, wenn man keinen wirtschaftlichen Selbstmord begehen will.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Dezember 2017)

Kasper1510 schrieb:


> Ok,dann war also das* PC* in dem Titel* PCGames* ein Blender,Irrtum oder was weiß ich?Dann sollte man das Mag hier aber schleunigst umbennen.


So einfach geht das nicht, wie der Herr Dammes bereits mitgeteilt hat.  



Kasper1510 schrieb:


> Völlig latte,ich bestells Abo ab und les dann in Zukunft das was mich interessiert,nämlich News über PC Spiele.Wird wohl demnach nicht mehr hier sein


Okay, dann ciao.  



Kasper1510 schrieb:


> Mir kräuseln sich die Haare wenn ich solche Erklärungen wie Deine lesen muss....ernsthaft.
> 
> Achso,vielleicht mag die PCGames Redaktion ja noch eine Rubrik über Modelbau oder Brettspiele mit im Programm aufnehmen?Fußball,Tennis,Bundesliga....alles Spiele/spielen........wenn wir schon bei Erklärungen sind die so richtig an den Haaren herbeigezogen sind


Inwiefern ist seine Erklärung an den Haaren herbei gezogen? Brettspiele, bzw. Table Top-Spiele oder Pen&Paper-Spiele dürften hier durchaus gut rein passen. Immerhin basieren einige Computerspiele auf eben dieser Art Spiele. Tatsächlich hätte ich zumindest nichts dagegen. 




MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es gibt auch immer noch viel zu viele Leute die das *Magazin* nicht von der *Webseite* unterscheiden können.
> Das sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. Das Heft ist nach wie vor ein reines PC-Heft.
> Auf der Webseite können wir uns nun aber schon seit einigen Jahren den Konsolenthemen aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht nicht mehr verschließen.
> Daher haben wir ja auch die Plattformfilter auf der Startseite eingeführt, damit man sich zur Not nur Artikel zu seiner Plattform anzeigen lassen kann.
> ...


Es wäre vielleicht nicht verkehrt, mal einen Artikel/eine Kolumne  zu schreiben, der eben diesen Sachverhalt genauer erläutert und die User aufklärt.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Dezember 2017)

Kasper1510 schrieb:


> die Leute die hier lesen,lesen weil sie einen PC besitzen!Jemand der ein Koch Magazin kauft und leckere Gerichte und dafür die Rezepte erwartet, möchte auch nicht Anleitungen für einen Radwechsel am Auto im Mag vorfinden,oder?



Mauer Vergleich, denn PC- und Videogames sind schon deutlich näher beinander als kochen und Reifen wechseln. Kochen und Braten oder Kochen und Grillen würde da eher passen.



Kasper1510 schrieb:


> Völlig latte,ich bestells Abo ab und les dann in Zukunft das was mich interessiert,nämlich News über PC Spiele.Wird wohl demnach nicht mehr hier sein



Welch tragischer Verlust


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. Dezember 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Welch tragischer Verlust


Er trägt seinen Namen jedenfalls zurecht


----------



## Zybba (27. Dezember 2017)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Amüsant, dass das Ergebnis einer natürlicherweise nicht repräsentativen Umfrage für den ein oder anderen PC-Spieler hier quasi einen persönlichen Affront darstellt. Von der eigenen Meinung abweichende Umfrageteilnehmer werden dann kurzerhand als Sony-Fanboys herabgewürdigt, denn nur der reinrassige PC-Zocker ist die Krönung der Gamer-Schöpfung, der auch den Intellekt und die Weitsicht besitzt, die Spiele gemäß der einzig wahren Kriterien korrekt bewerten zu können.


Auf wen beziehst du dich?


----------



## McTrevor (28. Dezember 2017)

Drohtwaschl fällt vor allem auf beim drüber lesen. Seine Geringschätzung für Leute, die das Kreuzchen an der falschen Stelle gemacht haben, ist offensichtlich.


----------



## Kasper1510 (28. Dezember 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es gibt auch immer noch viel zu viele Leute die das *Magazin* nicht von der *Webseite* unterscheiden können.
> Das sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. Das Heft ist nach wie vor ein reines PC-Heft.
> Auf der Webseite können wir uns nun aber schon seit einigen Jahren den Konsolenthemen aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht nicht mehr verschließen.
> Daher haben wir ja auch die Plattformfilter auf der Startseite eingeführt, damit man sich zur Not nur Artikel zu seiner Plattform anzeigen lassen kann.
> ...




Das Argument mit der Namensänderung und dem wirtsch. Selbstmord leuchtet mir absolut ein.Und in der Tat,obwohl ich ewig und drei Tage hier lese und reinklicke seh ich tatsächlich das erste mal den Button für PS4 Spiele.Ich schaue eigentlich nie auf die Buttons oben,die sind nämlich so "auffällig" sondern auf die Topnews.Mich interessieren Konsolen auch nicht aus versch. Gründen, die ich nicht unbedingt aufzählen möchte.Einer ist der das ich mit Gamepads null klarkomme  Leider.
Das wird wohl auch einer der Gründe sein warum ich so was überlese.

Spiel des Jahres ein Konsolenspiel fällt dann allerdings auch mir auf.Es gibt in der Tat Leute die ,obwohl PC Spieler nie auf Seiten wie eure klicken.Meine Frau zB.Die vertraut auf meinen Spielegeschmack und das ich immer auf dem laufenden bin.Was Konsolen angeht,auch sie hat kein Interesse daran,habe ihr aber damals mal was von Horizon erzählt..Die PC Games von mir nimmt sie sich hin und wieder und blättert darin.Das wars dann aber auch schon.

Ich hab sie eben die PC Games Seite besuchen lassen und siehe da,gleiches Argument/Kritik wie das was ich hier angeführt bzw bemängelt habe.Geht mal einfach davon aus das nicht jeder,der nach einer PC Magazin Seite im Web googlet davon ausgehen muss dort Konsolenspiele als Spiel des Jahres finden zu müssen.

Guten Morgen.


----------



## Zybba (28. Dezember 2017)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Drohtwaschl fällt vor allem auf beim drüber lesen. Seine Geringschätzung für Leute, die das Kreuzchen an der falschen Stelle gemacht haben, ist offensichtlich.


Jo, der schreibt schon überhebliches Zeugs.
Von deiner Seite sind daraufhin aber auch wilde Vermutungen unterwegs.



Kasper1510 schrieb:


> Einer ist der das ich mit Gamepads null klarkomme  Leider.


Also spielst du alle PC Titel mit Maus + Tastatur?

Ich bin auch reiner PC Spieler, nutze aber relativ häufig mein Gamepad am PC.
In erster Linie für Platformer.
Andere Genres spiele ich eher "klassisch".

Aktuell spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir meine erste Konsole zu kaufen, die Switch.
Etwas OT, aber naja...


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (28. Dezember 2017)

Engstirnige, rassistische Denkweisen sind hier eher verpönt und gehören auf den Müllhaufen der Geschichte. Ohnedies ist der Übergang zwischen den einzelnen Plattformen sowohl hard- als auch softwaretechnisch sehr fliesend. Unzählige, einstmals als Exklusivkonsolentitel erschienen Titel haben es später, mehr oder weniger überraschend auch auf andere Plattformen, (häufig dem PC), geschafft. Wie verbohrt müsste man da sein, wenn man im Releasejahr alle Infos zum Spiel entrüstet ablehnt, nach einer Konvertierung aber liebend verschlingt?


----------



## Wubaron (28. Dezember 2017)

Ich spiele fast nur am PC, benutze aber bei so gut wie allen spielen ein Gamepad. Die Ausnahme stellen Shooter und Strategie bzw. Simulation Spiele dar.


----------



## Kasper1510 (29. Dezember 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Jo, der schreibt schon überhebliches Zeugs.
> Von deiner Seite sind daraufhin aber auch wilde Vermutungen unterwegs.
> 
> 
> ...



Jo,alle ohne Ausnahme.Shooter wie BF1,Doom,Wolfenstein,RPG's wie Pillars of Eternity,RTS Titel,Rundenstrategie wie Sid Meiers Civ.Da ist nichts dabei was man mit Gamepad spielen sollte.Einzige Ausnahme Assassin's Credd Origins.Mit meinem X-Box One Controller probiert,dann mit Maus und Tastatur und jetzt rate mal wo mit ich das Game daddel? 

Ich hatte GTA V auf der Playstation 3 versucht zu spielen.Mit rechtem Stick umsehen,mit Linkem zielen,laufen usw...ich bekomm Knoten in den Fingern dabei.  Dann die PC Version gekauft und auch wenn das Maus/Tastatur unterstützt,ich find die Steuerung ziemlich schlecht.

Gleiches gilt bei The Surge und Lords auf  the Fallen.Beide Titel (für mich !) Topp mit Maus Und Tastatur zu spielen.Dagegen Dark Souls 3,auch wenn das Maus/Tastatur unterstützt ein Grauen hoch³,noch schlimmer als GTAV.....mit dem pad probier ich es erst gar nicht.Ich bin einfach zu alt,zu blöd,zu sehr Gewohnheitstier um das noch zu lernen.

Plattformer in 2 D wie als Beispiel Giana Sisters und ähnliche Titel spiel ich auch mit Pad.Ich komm nur nicht mehr klar wenn man sich dabei anstatt mit Maus mit dem rechten Stick umsehen muss.Meine Frau,die ist aber auch ein paar Jahre jünger,hat da absolut null Probs mit.

Shooter,Strategie,RPG's und Handelssimus spielt ja wohl auch niemand ernsthaft mit Pad,oder? 

Edit:Flugis spiel ich mit Flightsick,aber ich denke das kann man nicht vergleichen mit nem Pad.


----------



## fud1974 (29. Dezember 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es gibt auch immer noch viel zu viele Leute die das *Magazin* nicht von der *Webseite* unterscheiden können.
> Das sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. Das Heft ist nach wie vor ein reines PC-Heft.



Ich denke Ihr habt da eher ein Kommunikationsproblem.. nach "außen" seid "Ihr" für einige halt die "PCGames" und fertig.

Eine Unterscheidung herzustellen zwischen der Webseite und dem Magazin erfordert beim Konsumenten schon ein gewissen Aufwand.



> Auf der Webseite können wir uns nun aber schon seit einigen Jahren den Konsolenthemen aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht nicht mehr verschließen.



Verständlich.



> Daher haben wir ja auch die Plattformfilter auf der Startseite eingeführt, damit man sich zur Not nur Artikel zu seiner Plattform anzeigen lassen kann.



Eine Lösung die man den Leuten offensichtlich immer wieder zeigen muss.. ist halt problematisch.



> Immer wieder wird dann auch das Umbenennungsargument herausgeholt, was sich alle immer so wahnsinnig einfach vorstellen.
> PC Games ist ein Markenname an dem viel mehr dranhängt, als nur seine reine Bedeutung.
> Sowas ändert man mal nicht eben so, wenn man keinen wirtschaftlichen Selbstmord begehen will.



Ebenso verständlich.

Fällt halt irgendwie unter "doof gelaufen". Ich verstehe die Zwänge die dazu geführt haben, aber als unbedarfter Konsument habe ich halt den Eindruck dass man jetzt mehrere Seiten am Start
hat die unter verschiedenen Bannern laufen die - letztlich - nicht mehr viel bedeuten, da im Endeffekt doch sehr ähnliche Inhalte drauf laufen.

Die Diskussion bezüglich Non-PC Inhalte hatten wir ja schon verschiedentlich, kam ja auch noch zu euren aktiven Podcast Zeiten hoch.

Ich betone ausdrücklich: ICH verstehe durchaus wie es dazu gekommen ist (oder sagen wir mal ich könnte es mir vorstellen, ich will mir nicht Verständnis innerbetrieblicher Vorgänge anmaßen)
und dass es schwer ist, das jetzt irgendwie aufzulösen, aber ich sehe auch dass es ein Problem darstellt wie man
sich dann positionieren soll.. 

PCGames ist halt ein Markenname, der nun mal prägnant das "PC" im Namen trägt. Markennamen die im Kern aber nicht mehr zu ihrer Identität stehen
(zumindest teilweise -> Webseite) verlieren an Wert bzw. man muss den Markennamen als solches hinterfragen... was natürlich dann auch die anderen Marken
und ihre Stellung im Verlag wahrscheinlich berührt.

Alles kompliziert und einfache Lösungen gibt es eh selten..

Trotzdem Guten Rutsch und Erfolg für 2018!


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (29. Dezember 2017)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Alles kompliziert und einfache Lösungen gibt es eh selten..



Eine einfach Lösung wäre es, wenn man gut sichtbar unter das PCGames Logo auf der Webseite "Online auch mit Konsoleninhalten" schreibt. Da könnte sich niemand mehr beschweren. Diese Minisymbole mit grauer Schrift auf schwarzem Hintergrund fallen doch fast gar nicht auf und  auch bei Mouse over kommt auch keine Erklärung, dass die Inhalte dann gefiltert werden. Selbst wenn man sie wahrnimmt, könnte man sie auch ohne weiteres einfach nur für irgendwelche Zocker-Emojis halten. Ich bin ein alter Hase im Netz und mir sind die Symbole nie aufgefallen, erst nachdem sie hier mal einer nach einer Beschwerde erwähnt hat. 

Hier beschweren sich ständig Leute, die genervt sind von Konsoleninhalten auf der PCGames und das, obwohl das Forum hier nicht gerade vor Mitgliedern platzt. Ich will also ich gar nicht wissen, wie viele Besucher ohne Forenanmeldung sich dadurch gestört fühlen und nicht wieder kommen. 

Warum steht der Filter eigentlich nicht standardmäßig auf PC only und man kann Konsolen auf Wunsch zuschalten? Siehe oben, kein Schwein sieht das oder kriegt es hin, das wäre genauso wirtschaftlicher Selbstmord wie der Verzicht auf die Artikel. Die jetzige Lösung ist einfach unzureichend.


----------



## McDrake (29. Dezember 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Eine einfach Lösung wäre es, wenn man gut sichtbar unter das PCGames Logo auf der Webseite "Online auch mit Konsoleninhalten" schreibt. ...


Dazu kommen noch News zu Filmen, Kryptowährungen...
und über alles wird hier im Forum diskutiert


----------



## fud1974 (29. Dezember 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Diese Minisymbole mit grauer Schrift auf schwarzem Hintergrund fallen doch fast gar nicht auf und  auch bei Mouse over kommt auch keine Erklärung, dass die Inhalte dann gefiltert werden. Selbst wenn man sie wahrnimmt, könnte man sie auch ohne weiteres einfach nur für irgendwelche Zocker-Emojis halten.



Die sind in der Tat unauffällig.. ich habe die gerade auch erst mal gesucht...



> Warum steht der Filter eigentlich nicht standardmäßig auf PC only und man kann Konsolen auf Wunsch zuschalten?



Ich vermute mal weil man befürchtet die Seite könnte dann an Attraktivität verlieren, bzw. schlägt das aufs SEO durch wenn man bestimmte Inhalte standardmäßig versteckt (.. weiß ich nicht  genau bin kein Experte) .

Dadurch wiederum weniger  Traffic der auf die Seite gelenkt wird...

Hat ja auch Gründe warum solche Seiten (nicht nur die PCGames) auch Filme, Comics usw. in den News haben. Füllt die Seite und macht attraktiver.

Dass man sich dabei wohl mehr von der Kern-Identität entfernt mag sein, aber wird dann wohl billigend in Kauf genommen werden, Reichtümer werden wohl eh nicht generiert und jeder Cent zählt und muss zählen... so mal meine Vermutung.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (29. Dezember 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Dazu kommen noch News zu Filmen, Kryptowährungen...
> und über alles wird hier im Forum diskutiert



Daran stört sich doch bei den anderen Seiten auch niemand. Bei Gamestar, PlayM und wie sie alle heißen sind doch ebenfalls ständig News zu iPhones, Filmen etc. vorhanden. Geht ja auch gar nicht mehr ohne. Der Stein des Anstoßes ist und bleibt hier das PC in PcGames und dem könnte man damit entgegenwirken.

@ fud1974
Die Frage war nicht ernst gemeint. Mir ist klar, warum der Filter nicht standardmäßig auf PC only stehen kann, dann gingen einfach viel zu viele Klicks verloren.


----------



## fud1974 (29. Dezember 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> @ fud1974
> Die Frage war nicht ernst gemeint. Mir ist klar, warum der Filter nicht standardmäßig auf PC only stehen kann, dann gingen einfach viel zu viele Klicks verloren.



Oh sorry.. ich ahnte das zwar schon, aber so eindeutig war das für mich nicht...


----------



## Zybba (29. Dezember 2017)

Kasper1510 schrieb:


> Shooter,Strategie,RPG's und Handelssimus spielt ja wohl auch niemand ernsthaft mit Pad,oder?


Solche Leute gibts auf jeden Fall auch.
Zumindest bei Shootern+RPGs kenne ich welche.

XCOM habe ich selbst mal mit dem Controller ausprobiert. Schließlich muss man da nicht schnell reagieren.
Das war aber trotzdem nichts für mich.


----------



## McDrake (29. Dezember 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Daran stört sich doch bei den anderen Seiten auch niemand. Bei Gamestar, PlayM und wie sie alle heißen sind doch ebenfalls ständig News zu iPhones, Filmen etc. vorhanden. Geht ja auch gar nicht mehr ohne. Der Stein des Anstoßes ist und bleibt hier das PC in PcGames und dem könnte man damit entgegenwirken.



Also lieber ganz Themen-fremde News (wie Handys, Filme &co) als Themen-nahe (Games)?

Dass die Info zur Umfrage nicht glücklich war, habe ich selber ja bemängelt.
Aber dass man hier rein über PC-Spiele berichten soll?


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (29. Dezember 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Also lieber ganz Themen-fremde News (wie Handys, Filme &co) als Themen-nahe (Games)?
> 
> Dass die Info zur Umfrage nicht glücklich war, habe ich selber ja bemängelt.
> Aber dass man hier rein über PC-Spiele berichten soll?



Du missverstehst mich. Ich persönlich begrüße die Vielfalt auf Spieleseiten, alles bis auf Politik finde ich dort super. Es ging mir nur darum, wie man für die Leute besser deutlich machen kann, dass die PC Games dem Namen zum trotz nicht nur über PC Spiele berichtet. Für viele PC Spieler sind Konsolen eben immer noch ein rotes Tuch und daran stören sie sich mehr als über die Meldung, was Daniela Katzenberger zum Frühstück hatte.


----------



## Kasper1510 (29. Dezember 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Solche Leute gibts auf jeden Fall auch.
> Zumindest bei Shootern+RPGs kenne ich welche.
> 
> XCOM habe ich selbst mal mit dem Controller ausprobiert. Schließlich muss man da nicht schnell reagieren.
> Das war aber trotzdem nichts für mich.



Eben,das rumgewurschtel mit dem Mauszeiger ,wenn man das Pad benutzt, ist mir zu unpräzise.Hab Xcom auch mal versucht auf die Art zu spielen.Es geht,macht aber kein fun.Ich kann nem Pad echt nur was bei Jump'n Run und Beatem up  (Dead or Alive als Beispiel) Spiele abgewinnen.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Dezember 2017)

Shooter und Pad sind für mich nur schlecht passend. Die Steuerung im Shooter mit Maus+Tastatur sind für mich deutlich ergonomischer, präziser und schneller.

Nicht umsonst gibt es bei Konsolenversionen Zielhilfen.

Auch Autorennen mit Pad ist für mich nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß (deshalb gibt es ja auch für Konsolen und nicht nur für den PC Lenkräder).

Bei einem Spiel wie z.B. Batman Arkham Asylum, Arkham City und Co., Spielen wie Tekken oder auch bei Fifa hingegen finde ich die Padsteuerung aber besser.


----------



## Kasper1510 (29. Dezember 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Also lieber ganz Themen-fremde News (wie Handys, Filme &co) als Themen-nahe (Games)?
> 
> Dass die Info zur Umfrage nicht glücklich war, habe ich selber ja bemängelt.
> Aber dass man hier rein über PC-Spiele berichten soll?



Bei der Zahl der PC Spiele die monatlich auf den Markt geworfen werden ,wundere ich mich schon manchmal das Spiele aus dem Indie Bereich,Early Acces kaum Beachtung/Erwähnung finden auf den Spielepages.Überwiegend wird "nur" Zeugs aus dem AAA Bereich behandelt.Nicht nur,aber viele Spiele die ware Perlen sind kommen erst dann auf den Pages zur Geltung wenn die Com auf Steam etc das feiert.Oder wenn sie den Kunden quasi abgezockt haben im EA.

Zumindest hab ich den Eindruck.

Bei einem SW BF2 zu dem ich mich nicht weiter auslassen möchte,liesst man dann  ständig vor Release News darüber das man des Nachts schon davon träumt.Das geile ist,man kauft es sich dann weil man glaubt "hey diesmal haben se es hinbekommen..."war doch SWBF1 schon Käse, und man möchte abermals in die Tischplatte beißen!Was ich damit sagen will,man wird überall,nicht nur hier,zu gewissen Spielen/Publishern erschlagen und dauerbombadiert mit Infos zu deren Produkt/en,stellt letztlich dann aber fest das man eigentlich gar nichts an Infos bekommen hat und das Spiel abermals unter ferner liefen fällt.

Nur über PC Spiele zu berichten verlange ich zumindest nicht,aber bevor ich etwas lese über ein Spiel das nie auf dem PC erscheinen wird(Horizon zero dawn,Red dead redingsbums),dann doch lieber News zu den Unzähligen anderen Games die abseits der großen Publisher zu haben sind.Nicht erst wenn diese durch die Com gefeiert wurden.


----------



## fud1974 (2. Januar 2018)

Auch wenn das Thema vom letzten Jahr ist..  :



Kasper1510 schrieb:


> Nur über PC Spiele zu berichten verlange ich zumindest nicht,aber bevor ich etwas lese über ein Spiel das nie auf dem PC erscheinen wird(Horizon zero dawn,Red dead redingsbums),dann doch lieber News zu den Unzähligen anderen Games die abseits der großen Publisher zu haben sind.Nicht erst wenn diese durch die Com gefeiert wurden.



Das Thema ist meines Wissens an verschiedener Stelle auch schon wiederholt diskutiert worden.

Das Problem ist, dass bei der Masse an Titeln die rauskommen es auch einer Fachredaktion zunehmend schwerer fällt da "Perlen" und "Trends" zu entdecken.

Wünsche ich mir zwar auch immer (und hin und wieder passiert das auch), ist aber wohl mittlerweile extrem schwierig, die Redaktionen dürften schon mit dem Testen der AAA Sachen voll ausgelastet sein, sich zeitaufwendig
durch die Indie-Releases zu wühlen, so anzutesten dass eine fundierte Meinung möglich ist, dann eine Perle zu identifizieren und drüber zu schreiben ist wohl vom Zeitbudget kaum noch drin.

Dazu kommt noch, dass wenn das mal erfolgte, die Abruf-Zahlen der Artikel wohl oft enttäuschend waren. 

Sprich: Die Leute sagen zwar immer "Berichtet doch mal über unentdeckte Indie-Perlen" geklickt werden aber die ganz klassischen Mainstream-Themen.

Und da überlegt man sich als Verantwortlicher halt auch.. willst du (aufwendig) im Indie-Bereich recherchieren und testen was (unmittelbar) erst mal nichts bringt oder machst du halt deinen
normalen Mainstream-Stiefel der solide Klicks generiert.

So zumindest meine Vermutung.

Natürlich kann man das auch langfristig angehen und sagen "Wir leben erst mal mit den teilweise schlechteren Klickzahlen bauen uns aber einen Ruf auf als Publikation die neue Sachen findet und fördert".... aber ist halt die Frage
welches wirtschaftliches Risiko man eingeht und ob und wie das tragbar ist.

Gehört jedenfalls - wie die ganze Thematik oben - zum Komplex "alles nicht so einfach", vor allem wenn der eigene Broterwerb davon abhängig ist.

Ich beneide die Verantwortlichen jedenfalls nicht drum.


----------



## Rising-Evil (5. Januar 2018)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Unzählige, einstmals als Exklusivkonsolentitel erschienen Titel haben es später, mehr oder weniger überraschend auch auf andere Plattformen, (häufig dem PC), geschafft. Wie verbohrt müsste man da sein, wenn man im Releasejahr alle Infos zum Spiel entrüstet ablehnt, nach einer Konvertierung aber liebend verschlingt?


Und woran lag das ?
Mhhhhh - mal überlegen - ach, ja , nur an Image- oder Geldgründen
Microsoft & alle zukünftigen XBox-Spiele
Crysis & Ryse: Son of Rome
SEGA und alles was nach dem Dreamcast-Fiasko kam.
Sorry, aber wir werden Super Mario, Last of Us oder Horizon: Zero Dawn erst dann auf dem Rechner sehen, wenn Nintendo oder Sony pleite gehen, respektive deren Konsolen floppen. Anders geht's nicht.


----------



## Rising-Evil (5. Januar 2018)

Mich würde mal interessieren, liebe Redakteure - warum erstellt ihr nicht eine Umfrage 
(bei der Suche nach dem Spiel des Jahres) nach dem PC-Spiel des Jahres und dann nach dem Multiplattformtitel des Jahres - damit Konsoleros zwar mitinbegriffen sind, solche Reibereien allerdings erst gar nicht entstehen können - die gefährden zwar nicht den Weltfrieden, können somit allerdings leicht umschifft werden


----------



## LOX-TT (6. Januar 2018)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Und woran lag das ?
> Mhhhhh - mal überlegen - ach, ja , nur an Image- oder Geldgründen
> Microsoft & alle zukünftigen XBox-Spiele
> Crysis & Ryse: Son of Rome
> ...


Crysis? Das war nie Konsolen-exclusiv, im Gegenteil, Teil 1 war lange PC exclusiv und kam erst Jahre später auf Konsole, der StandAlone-Ableger Warhead ist sogar bis heute PC-exclusiv.
Teil 2 und 3 kam direkt für alle Systeme gleichzeitig auf den Markt.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (6. Januar 2018)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wir werden Super Mario, Last of Us oder Horizon: Zero Dawn erst dann auf dem Rechner sehen, wenn Nintendo oder Sony pleite gehen, respektive deren Konsolen floppen. Anders geht's nicht.



Ist Sony schon Pleite? 
https://www.spieletipps.de/n_39762/


----------

